

Apple Lifts Photo Stream Cap - dkasper
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4858?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

======
dkasper
Yeah, this was a bit of wishful thinking. I would delete this post if I could.
Turns out they just lifted the number of uploads
[http://shawnblanc.net/2013/11/apple-lifts-the-ceiling-on-
pho...](http://shawnblanc.net/2013/11/apple-lifts-the-ceiling-on-photo-
stream/)

~~~
taspeotis
And this is why you don't editorialize titles.

------
jammur
I don't think this means what the title might imply. Photo Stream will still
only store photos for 30 days, so it still doesn't replace Everpix or Loom.

~~~
jlmendezbonini
FWIW, Everpix is shutting down on December 15th.

------
hackhackhack
Last Modified: September 18, 2013

------
scotu
Disclaimer I'm currently an intern at
[http://m.eversnapapp.com](http://m.eversnapapp.com) that is solving the same
problem better ;) but Photostream is probably the worst executed product apple
ever made. It's only raison d'être is the social aspect IMHO, and stubbornly
they'll never realize that in your life you gotta have an android
friend/relative...

------
msoad
Does this mean I can upload all my photos to Apple could for free? Wow!

------
ksec
I still dont get how PhotoStream works.

